# Revisit Halloween TV Specials..



## theworstwitch (Aug 14, 2006)

I think I've seen this but forgot about it. I'm always looking for info on old Halloween specials, or anything old Halloween actually!
Another one worth checking out is: x-entertainment.com search for the Halloween countdown.


----------



## midnitedrivein (Jul 18, 2009)

theworstwitch said:


> I think I've seen this but forgot about it. I'm always looking for info on old Halloween specials, or anything old Halloween actually!
> Another one worth checking out is: x-entertainment.com search for the Halloween countdown.


Great! Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## mr_synical (Jul 24, 2007)

This is awesome! Thanks for the link.


----------

